# Can you hear it



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool pic from my trail cam


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hear it? I can barely even see it!


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry I tried to get the pic bigger but it didn't work. This is only my second year using a trail cam last year I got 50 pictures of a branch blowing in the wind


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Super cool photo! I had to blow it up on the ipad to see what you were amped about. For those who cannot see it, there is a very large bull elk screaming mouth wide open.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

You think that one was cool look at this one :shock:Sorry it is so small if you have a I Pad it will zoom in real well


----------

